# What do you have in your 4 year olds room



## Mrs Doddy

We have a playroom - dd has no toys in her bedroom only books so I know she will sleep, she is 3. Next year I will be putting her in a bigger room so baby can have the smaller room 

Would you trust your 4 year old with colouring pencils and crayons in their room ? I was thinking about putting a desk in there - is she too young 

What do you have in your lo's rooms


----------



## karlilay

Madi has a table and pens and paper in her room, a TV, DVD player ( I know this isn't for a lot of people though) her bed obviously, draws, a dressing up box, dolls house, and a couple of toy boxes.


----------



## Dream.dream

My son has his bed his book shelves and a small toy box with about 15 toys in it which I alternate with another box about once a month . We keep paper and pencils downstairs in my desk because even though my sons never colored on the walls it's not a chance I'm taking ,


----------



## RachA

Esther has a book shelf with books on the bottom shelf. On the top shelf she has two Ikea tubs with toys, jigsaws, pencils etc in them. We have recently had to move other toys from downstairs into her room due to other issues so she now has a wicker basket with stuff in it. 

Both of mind have always had toys in their room, along with pencils and paper. Neither have drawn where they shouldn't of done and neither of them play instead of going to sleep etc. I actually prefer their toys upstairs and we just have a few things downstairs. They can bring things down but they always go back up at the end if the day.


----------



## alicecooper

ohhh god far too much stuff lol.

Mind you my 4 year old shares with his 6 year old brother.

It's insanely full of toys. I need some better toy storage! It's going to be even more mental when Nathan joins them. We'll need a 3 tier bunk bed then, and goodness knows what we'll do with toys at that point. Dear dear.

I'll take some pics in a bit.

edited : okay I took pics. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/SAM_1284_zps1bf89444.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/SAM_1283_zps2daaf050.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/SAM_1285_zps9c8e4cf4.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/SAM_1286_zps88885a56.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/SAM_1287_zps781cd5b0.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/SAM_1282_zps20ab4504.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/SAM_1289_zps11e5c265.jpg

I hate how they can't get to any of their toys because it's just so insanely full. But there's nowhere else to put them. UGH.

And yes there's a desk there as you can see. That's recent.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Absolutely nothing apart from 2 beds (shares with her elder sister) and a chest of drawers with their clothes in. We are fortunate enough to have a dining room which doubles as a playroom so I chose to ban all toys in bedrooms. They are allowed them during the day but they must be returned downstairs at bed time as they were becoming little toads for playing post tuck down time rather than going to sleep.

It turned out to be the best thing I ever did as one there was nowt for them to do they started going straight to sleep at 7.30pm.


----------



## Rachel_C

We have a dining room/play room too, and drawing tables, pencils, paper etc in the living room. In the girls' bedroom (4 year old and 2 year old share), they only have their favourite teddies/blankie (which go everywhere!) and a small selection of books (most are in the playroom but we swap the bedroom books for new ones when they fancy a change at bedtime). My 4 year old has a storage cube which doubles as a bedside table and she keeps some 'treasures' in there that she doesn't want her sister playing with... mostly her collection of stones, conkers, beads etc :lol:. For now, the bedroom is a place of rest so books are fine and one or other of the girls will sometimes go for a quiet read during the day but mostly it's just for sleeping. I can't see us putting anything more in there until they are old enough to want to spend more time alone, probably when they're getting towards secondary school age. If they want desks for homework before then, they'll go in the playroom or they can use the study. Toys aren't particularly banned in the bedrooms but we've never had them in there so it's never really come up.


----------



## Jaysmummy

My DS is 3 and a half and shares with his 17 month old brother. They have, a cot and a toddler bed, 2 chest if drawers, a bookcase if books and majority of their toys. There are crayons in there but they don't bother with them yet. 

When my DD was that age she had crayons in there with paper/books and a tv.


----------



## Vickie

My 5 year old and 1 year old share a room. We don't play up there much but we do read before bed so their bookshelf is upstairs in their room with most of their books. There is also a toy shelf in their closet of toys that aren't much played with or that we rotate out and some extra blocks etc. 

I do allow Hannah to go to her room to color or draw, cut and paste etc. (so that her brother doesn't bother her). However she's not overly fond of being alone so this only happens on occasion. So far she's been very good with it when she does go up (no coloring on the walls or cutting her hair yet :lol:)


----------



## alicecooper

a little update on mine - we bought more big lidded storage boxes. It's starting to look a little less manic now haha. I need more boxes though but we got the last ones at the shop :



oh about crayons, yes the big cardboard box at the foot of the bed next to the desk (in the pics from my last post), that's the "art box". Full of colouring books, paper, crayons, pens, glitter glue, paint...you name it, it's in there. But they ask if they want to use something from it.

Also, I've never had an issue with the toys in the room distracting them from sleeping, or anything like that. Bedtime is bedtime and that's it.


----------



## BethK

DD has - 

Bed 
Toy box with big toys and dressing up things in 
Chest of drawers
Wardrobe
Smaller toy bins on floor shelves
Chair
Beanbag 

Here are some photo's of what it looked like when we first moved in in May last year, the bed is now a single bed and the big glider chair has been changed to a smaller chairbed, but the rest is the same.

Not great photos though :(
 



Attached Files:







Freya's room 1.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 32









Freya's room 2.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 27









Freya's room 3.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 27









Freya's room 4.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 20









Freya's room 5.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## lindseymw

Joshua has his bed (obviously!), train set, rocking horse, books, remote control crane & various other bits & pieces.

He has always had toys in his room. It has never affected him getting to sleep.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie has a double bed, bookcase, Ikea trofast units full of toys and art materials, a tent, an easel, drawers, numerous toyboxes and little tubs of figures and toys! Toys in his room don't affect his sleep at all, he never wants to play with toys at bedtime.


----------



## Toms Mummy

We don't have any toys in Tom's room, they're all in the lounge as this is where we spend most of our time when in the house. All of his art/craft stuff is in the kitchen under the table. In his room are most of his books, a chest of drawers and his bed x


----------



## JASMAK

Hahahaha....my kids have crayons stickers sharpie permanent marker....allll over their walls and furniture. Thats the older ones. So far, K doesnt.


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom has half his toys upstairs in his bedroom and half down in the conservatory which kind of doubles asa playroom - kind of because he always plays with toys in the lounge.

I've never had a problem with him playing at bedtime - he always wants his toys lined up to watch him sleep though. He doesn't have drawing things in his bedroom yet but I think he'd be ok now.


----------



## MrsVenn

Chest of drawers, bed, toy box, dressing up box and storage. 

Her room is full of toys and books but she never touches them at bedtime, bedtime is for bed. We've never had drawing on the walls either. 

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/DSC_0712_zpscedc74e7.jpg

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/DSC_0711_zps1f8c75ae.jpg

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/DSC_0709_zps7906b439.jpg


----------



## hattiehippo

Ha, ha famous last words that Tom would be fine with pencils etc...caught him drawing on his chest of drawers with a white board marker on Friday! Apparently it was one of his cuddly toys, not him!


----------



## Abigailly

We try and keep her bedroom for sleeping and calm play.

She has her bed, a book shelf, a table (which I painted with chalkboard paint) with chalks and her dolls and their cot and buggy.


----------



## LaughOutLoud

We still co-sleep because we all love this but if DD did sleep in her room I wouldnt be removing anything from it. She has majority toys in her bedroom and her easel, kitchen, swing seat, market stall and a box of toys with other bits and pieces stay downstairs. Our living room is long so half is divided into her play room.


----------



## Missnurse

Her bed, some toys a pink chair and a tv/DVD player she can then go to her room and watch her shows and she gets half an hours DVD on a school night which she switches off and goes straight to sleep


----------



## mandarhino

Bed, chest of drawers, playhouse, dolls house, dolls crib, some dress up clothes, all her books. I don't tend to let pencils or markers upstairs. Occasionally she will take herself up to draw in her little house. 

When she's older she'll get a desk in her room but we'll need to take down the playhouse to make room. She's got all her art supplies, table & chairs in the dining room/family room.


----------



## Foogirl

Bed, chest of drawers, physio equipment. Her bedroom is for sleeping not for playing.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Bed, 3 chests of drawers and a shelf with best teddies on. Sadly I'd not trust my LO with pencils in his room. I know he'd draw on the walls - he used to deliberately draw on my old carpet(with felts but stiil)!


----------



## Pearlie

Bed, wardrobe, chest of drawers, dress up stuff and storage / toys under her bed. She never gets up and plays at bedtime, but absoloutely no art stuff up there! It's in the utility room in its own cupboard.


----------



## xprincessx

My son doesn't have his own room yet but he will do next year (he'll be 4)

His room will have
- bed
- wardrobe
- bookcase
- those 3 tier plastic drawers (which will have his vehicles/puzzles/play food etc in)
- other random bedroom stuff lol

But his arts and crafts stuff will be downstairs. I just couldn't trust him with them in his room because i know he would draw all over the bedding and walls, but he is autistic so i never really know if it is the "norm" iykwim


----------



## JJKCB

Mrs Doddy said:


> We have a playroom - dd has no toys in her bedroom only books so I know she will sleep, she is 3. Next year I will be putting her in a bigger room so baby can have the smaller room
> 
> Would you trust your 4 year old with colouring pencils and crayons in their room ? I was thinking about putting a desk in there - is she too young
> 
> What do you have in your lo's rooms

my son is 5 and moved into his own room just before turning 4, he never plays with the toys in his room, he enjoys sleep to much lol

in his room he has 5 cupboards that hes never even looked in and a full garage play set, 2 toy boxes and a fully automated sit in electric car but he only plays with stuff in the toy room

as with everything dont leave kids unattended with inappropriate things (we learned this in the play room when he distroyed 5 pairs of shoes with playdough) 

also avoid tvs in bedrooms, I had lots of toys in my room and have always been a bad sleeper but tv makes it much worse an kids will try and watch it (I had a thing for watching late night horror films until my mam removed my tv and then I started sneaking into her room to watch them lol) 

we have no tvs upstairs but he has his own one down stairs in the playroom and in our old house before we had 2 rooms he had a portable dvd player to watch downstairs


----------

